# She said "YES" - now we need wedding venue suggestions!!



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Yes - I did it as cheesy as I could and on Valentine's Day just to add an extra dose of cheeseball-esque appeal. It worked. It seems I must be doing something right because she said YES.

Now we need help. We're overwhelmed with ideas and thoughts about venues (1st order of business) so I'm asking for help from the 2cool community.

Can we please have recommendations for venues in Houston, Clear Lake, League City areas? NOT a "rustic" venue...she wants it to be in July, so it needs to be indoors. Prefer a place that can handle the whole process from ceremony, invitations, food, etc... and accomodate 150-200 people.

Thank you for your suggestions!!


----------



## Auer Power (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats man.
Not sure on Venue's in your area.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Cant help with the venue, im going to have trouble figuring out a place for my own! Good luck!


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Congrats bro!!
Not cheesy at all...you shoulda seen all the bewildered guys in the flower section yesterday at heb...I was one 

Best of luck to you


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## driftfish20 (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

http://centurionpalace.com/

We had the ceremony outside but the plan B was inside in case of rain. Did ours mid June last year all in all it I'd give them good marks with just a few hiccups.


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> http://centurionpalace.com/
> 
> We had the ceremony outside but the plan B was inside in case of rain. Did ours mid June last year all in all it I'd give them good marks with just a few hiccups.


X2

I'm getting married there in October and have been really happy with dealing with them so far. They are reasonably priced compared to other venues in the area and handle almost everything.

Congratulations!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

I HIGHLY Recomend one of renting one of the Boats out of Shouth Shore harbor. We got married on one. 3 hour cruise, open bar, held around 200 people! It was a blast!!!

Especially when theo smaller boat had to come allongside and bring more booze.....i told them they would run out, ...I mean i had like 15 coaches in attendance that can put down some beer!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

jaycf7 said:


> I HIGHLY Recomend one of renting one of the Boats out of Shouth Shore harbor. We got married on one. 3 hour cruise, open bar, held around 200 people! It was a blast!!!
> 
> Especially when theo smaller boat had to come allongside and bring more booze.....i told them they would run out, ...I mean i had like 15 coaches in attendance that can put down some beer!!!


Kinda like this. But a boat. And beer. :cheers:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

We are thinking about one of the big wedding boats at SSH...that is an option, but we also want to look at a couple land-based venues. Not sure what direction we're going to go, but I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

The one at SSH is exactly the one we did....EVERYTHING ALL IN ONE PLACE...didnt have to find a photographer, Dj, cake lady ECT.ECT....all of our guests stayed the night before at SSH and the wedding was the next evening...I played golf the day of, said I do, spent 4 hours crusing galveston bay on a boat...on a plane to Jamacia the next morning! It was a blast and very stress free.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Yes - I did it as cheesy as I could and on Valentine's Day just to add an extra dose of cheeseball-esque appeal. It worked. It seems I must be doing something right because she said YES.
> 
> Now we need help. We're overwhelmed with ideas and thoughts about venues (1st order of business) so I'm asking for help from the 2cool community.
> 
> ...


Just so you know Captain, there are WAY more than 200 people here on 2Cool. :biggrin:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm leaning towards SSH. I was at a friend's wedding there a few years ago and it was awesome. Gotta look more into those Majestic wedding boats though too. 
There are SO many venues in houston though it's hard to sort it all out. 
Good thing - we've got time. Not happening this year, so there's plenty of time.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

We got married at the Houston Yacht Club in Shoreacres. You might also check with Lakewood Yacht Club in Seabrook.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

Google up "River Oaks Garden Club". Had ours there and it's a nice place.
http://www.riveroaksgardenclub.org/Forum.cfm


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Run,run,run,run faster!!!!!!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

We're gonna check out Lakewood Yacht Club this weekend. Problem with the SSH boats is they list capacity of up to 140-145 and she thinks there will be about 200 people. We like the boat idea, but not sure if they are going to have enough room.
Gotta go talk to them.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Check out this place: http://briscoemanor.com/ I have been to a couple of weddings there and they have always been good.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

My wife and I have had many discussion about how we'd do it if we were to do it all over. The number 1 idea we came up with for us was to have the wedding on the beach. The number 2 Idea was to go on a cruise and have the captain perform the ceremony on an "at sea" day. We've been on 13 cruises since I retired and you see it happen sometimes. It has always seemed to be awesome to us and about as romantic as you can get. We did attend a beach wedding one time where the bride and groom rolled up their pants and dresses and did a little surf fishin' before leaving on the honeymoon. What it lacks in romance it more than makes up for in cool.


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

We got married at the the San Luis Hotel in Galveston. Then we all went bar hopping on the Strand afterwards. Good times.


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

in the boat or deer stand lol


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

reelthreat said:


> Check out this place: http://briscoemanor.com/ I have been to a couple of weddings there and they have always been good.


This is where we got married. 1st class all the way and a beautiful place. We did outdoor but they have indoor also. Only drawback is that it's kinda out in the middle of nowhere, but the country feel is awesome!


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Depending on size and how far out your willing to go Dido's Banquet Hall (formerly Dido's Restaurant) on the San Bernard in (more or less) Brazoria is a riverfront facility with a beautiful view, palm trees and its fairly good sized. I know nothing about what services they offer ... its just something a little different than the norm for a wedding venue.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

I will third Briscoe manor. My cousin was married there and it was awesome. They really took care of her, and it was great. Another friend of mine is having hers there at the end of June(hope she is doing indoors!!).

My sister was married at Ashelynn Manor. It was also a great place, and they have just about everything covered for you. http://www.ashelynnmanor.com/index2.php#/home/


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

When my wife and I renew our vows we are going to rent out the largest boat in the Star Fleet and throw down. Should run about $8-10,000 for 150 people and they cover everything. That is dang cheap when you start to price everything else out!!!


----------



## Stolen Hubcaps (Dec 10, 2011)

*re : She said yes*

Congrats. Call Kelly Balfour at Eventology Weddings www.eventologyweddings.com


----------



## Clifford Crump (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats!! If you need any help with the music let me know!

www.psetx.com
www.facebook.com/platinumsoundsentertainment


----------



## yer_corks_under (Mar 23, 2007)

http://www.islandweddings.org/


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

i got married 3 years ago at the falcon point ranch in seadrift... yeah, seadrift texas. it was one of the most beautiful sunsets i have ever seen over san antonio bay. they have 12 rooms they rented out plus the lodge all weekend so most guests never had to leave! My wedding pictures are actually under the wedding/events page.

http://www.falconpointranch.com/

here is a photo from when my father-in-law was walking my bride down the isle. we actually left the wedding by boat with one of their guides to drop us off at the ramp where our car was because leaving by limo was too cliche.


----------

